# favorite character



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i love the techpriest Vex on "Scourge the Heretics"

the way he says that humans are too repetitive and he is ultra efficient

does anyone have any favorite characters from books that are a bit wierd

like background characters or something


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

commander Puretide is uber cool :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm a fan of brother captain octavius from the deathwatch books has just a great leader.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol, where'd u get 'scourge the heretics' from?

Commissar Caphius Caine. Lame ass bastard who's always tryin to get out of fighting and the spotlight, but ends up fighting all the enemies and becomes hero of the Imperium, accidentally. 

Background characters? The horny assassin redemptionist chick from 'scourge the heretics'. "Whats that fuzzy warm feeling below my stomach I feel when I'm close to him?"


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

Loken of the Lunar Wolfs ( Sons of SCUM Horus).. if you fluff it up he’s the first anti Heresy hero, he’s also the first Hero.. so I say Loken 


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have to go out and say Garro, just because he was doing the right thing and because even the hot-hotheadedness of Dorn didn't stop him on his way to Terra


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hlaine Larkin, hands down. He's your classic sniper character with a twist. I am going to be most annoyed when he's killed off. I don't really care about anybody else that much, I like them sure but I think Larkin is one of the characters that really makes the books what they are.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> Lol, where'd u get 'scourge the heretics' from?
> 
> Commissar Caphius Caine. Lame ass bastard who's always tryin to get out of fighting and the spotlight, but ends up fighting all the enemies and becomes hero of the Imperium, accidentally.
> 
> Background characters? The horny assassin redemptionist chick from 'scourge the heretics'. "Whats that fuzzy warm feeling below my stomach I feel when I'm close to him?"


you would say that horny assassin chick

why are the pages sticky when it talks about her?


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

nice go at a joke that doesnt get far <_<

i havent really read the books properly, but whos that leader of that "Last Chancers" army, i heard hes a hard ass dude that never gives up


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

zso sahaal, from the book lord of the night.
because he destroys a hive world inside out.
......and he kicks ass


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

zso sahaal, because night lords rule and he totally kicks ass in Lord of the Night.


----------



## Alwook (Jul 30, 2008)

I am gonna have to say Bragg from the Gaunts series, though I have yet to read past the book were his survival in the series is in doubt <and I dont want know > He is just a classic lovable giant. Specially love the part were he is in the convoy threatened by Ork outriders and whips out something special for them


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Kol Badar, Coryphaus of the Word Bearers in Dark Apostle. Seriously him and his Anointed vs. a titan. Fantastic (as long as you like rooting for the bad guys).


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Garviel Loken N Nathaniel Garro are the best chars in all of the Imperium muhahahahaaaaa long live the HH heroes!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Cain. For crists sake you cant hate him no matter how much you try.:aggressive::shok::headbutt:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

commissar hark from GG...hes a commissar who just can't seem to give a F**K lol! the way he operates is pretty much "stickittodamaneosis" exemplified.


----------



## shas'o wants a rest (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd say Pasanius form the Ultramarines novels, as he totally kicks ass and hes the most funny one in the books.


----------



## TheSagaciousMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Master Astelan from _'Angels of Darkness'_ he had truly noble ideas and was a Company Master of the ORIGINAL Space Marines Legion. He walked alongside the Emperor himself and truly understood his goals (IMHO) and strove to achieve them. Even after the events above Caliban he strove to continue the Great Crusade and further the emperors dream after more than 10,000 years had passed. And he was a tough enough motherfu*en son of a biatch to hold onto his beliefs through all the methods the Interrorgator-Chaplains and Librarians of the Dark Angels could throw at him.


----------



## Jardezz (Aug 6, 2008)

Garviel Loken rocks, although, he was beaten by Abaddon.
I think all the loyal Marines like Saul Tarvitz and Nathaniel Garro deserve to be rememberd! I hate Fulgrim, for his weakness and now deamonhood abd for kiloing Ferrus Manus!

But for me, MkVenner is kicking everything! He is a true Ghost! And he still lives!
I allready pre-ordered the next Gaunts Ghosts Novel: Blood Pact!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i vote Fulgrim or Lucius the Eternal, or like neckbeard said Kol Baddar that killing the titan was the best part in the whol book


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Veteran Sergant Rafen from the Blood Angel books is kick ass and even killed his own twisted brother and taking on single handed almost a company to save the chapter


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually like Horus. He's the classic tragic hero. Potential for so much greatness, worshipped as a demi god, but fell victim to his all-too-human flaws.

It really shows that there is good and evil in all of us and that it doesn't take much to tip the balance.


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Ciasphas Cain. I coward commissar that becomes one of the most celebrated heroes in the Imperium through his luck alone? (Is that good or bad luck...)

Also, the man can resist Slaanesh and has an Inquisitor girlfriend, not to mention an aide thats a blank.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yeah...horus is cool

wonder what it would be like if he succeeded


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

PieMan said:


> yeah...horus is cool
> 
> wonder what it would be like if he succeeded


besides totally awesome?!?!?!?!?:shok:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yeah...the galaxy would be a much better place without the false emperor


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Hah, horn has the horn.

As for me, fave BL character is obviously Elim Rawne.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

My favorite charactor has to be Inquisitor Grigor eisenhorn. 
theres just something about the raw sense of being above the law, even to the point where you use daemonhosts that really appeals to me.


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer (Jul 25, 2008)

I would have to say im split between guardsman hawke and honsou in the 'storm of iron book the fact is they both grew up during the novel. honsou of course went from being a half breed and mongrel to warsmith of the iron warriors aswell as basically capturing lots of gene seeds
as for guardsman hawke well he escaped being killed by 30 chaos marines including honsou, he single handedly reported info on the iron warriors to the ppl in the citadel, took out a chaos space marine and his human acomplases, launched an orbital torpedo on to tor christo which destoyed basically most of the IW's encampment and was the only surviving guardsman on hydra cordutas


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

Justicar Alaric and Brother Dvorn from the Grey Knights books are my favorites. Nemesis force hammers rule lol.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Inqusitor Ario Barzano from the Nightbringer Novel. It was the first black library book i'd read and the way he just turns round and reveals he's an inquisitor was really cool.


----------



## Abaddon_Abandoned (Sep 12, 2008)

Its difficult for me to choose just one character so I'll list a couple.. 
1.: definately Loken... classic hero and original hero.
2 and 3: abaddon and Kharn... they are absolute killing machines and the greatest villains depicted in the heresy series to me besides horus.
4.: Targodon... just because he stuck by loken... that speaks volumes of his character and courage


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Favorite characters

Patience Kys and Ravenor from the Ravenor series

Cherubael - Eisenhorn series

"Try Again" Bragg & Larkin - Gaunt's Ghosts series


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> Garviel Loken N Nathaniel Garro are the best chars in all of the Imperium muhahahahaaaaa long live the HH heroes!


HH Heros all the way


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Larkin: Gaunts Ghosts
Belankamp (I think thats his name): Ravenor
Jergas (Ciphas Cain's aide): Caves of Ice

Sniper


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Have to be Lucius the Eternal for me. I always loved his fluff and model. The HH just expanded on him and he has to be my fav hero.
I also really enjoyed that guy in Storm of Iron not the main guy or the khorne guy. The one with powerfist which killed a titan. I liked him as it showed another side to CSM this guy was bored of all teh pointless fighting.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i liked bulaven from fifteen hours. he was kinda the comic relief of the book. didn't all the characters die in the end, or was it just Larn and Zeebers?


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd have to go with Kage from the last chancers becuase he's such a smart fighter


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

The Mighty Haegar, a true son of Russ till the bitter glorious end!


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Ibram Gaunt. He's the f*cking _man_.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Hlaine Larkin, hands down. He's your classic sniper character with a twist. I am going to be most annoyed when he's killed off. I don't really care about anybody else that much, I like them sure but I think Larkin is one of the characters that really makes the books what they are.


Their killing Larks off? THEIR KILLING LARKS OFF!! NOOOO!!!! He was awesome! 

Anywho, my favourite character has to be Caffran from the Gaunt's Ghosts books. He sounds just like me, and if my imagination and character description are anything to go by, looks like me too. Maybe Dan Abnetts been spying on me again....


----------



## 32BitHero (Mar 27, 2008)

Loken.... by far


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Colonel Colm Corbec. made me cry when he died, seriously choked me up. dead serious.

and also "try-again" Bragg...*sniff*

CP

p.s. i bear the tanith "pre-loss" founding flag as my avatar in Colm's memory.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

HONSOU! Definitely my favourite character with his fantastic weapons and clever storylines.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nathaniel Garro for minek:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Did I just read that colm is going to die!:shok: :Curl up in fetal position and cry: 
I kind of figured that Larkin would die, I’m hoping for a blaze of glory when it happens, but he’s just not complete without brag, you have to wrap that up… I want to go thru the series and rip out every page with Cuu’s name on it…
Anyway, I have to say it because no one else seems to be saying it: Rawne, for Christ sake he’s just awesome… I’m still waiting for the showdown Abnett!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Did I just read that colm is going to die!:shok: :Curl up in fetal position and cry:
> I kind of figured that Larkin would die, I’m hoping for a blaze of glory when it happens, but he’s just not complete without brag, you have to wrap that up… I want to go thru the series and rip out every page with Cuu’s name on it…
> Anyway, I have to say it because no one else seems to be saying it: Rawne, for Christ sake he’s just awesome… I’m still waiting for the showdown Abnett!


oh yea...forgot to say...**SPOILER ALERT**!!

there i said it.

CP


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Mine has got to be Inquisitor Eisenhorn. I loved Abnetts writing style and using first person was awesome.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would have to say Kharn from the horus heresy books.

Go's from being and calm contemplating envoy to a frothing lunatic that gets impaled by a land raider (or some tank) and driven off while impaled! 

Or Loken, especially in the scene where he "spars" with lucius.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i like all the HH and GG heros. im not gonna bother naming ALL of them. but i have to admit the one that makes me laugh is Skraal from _Battle for the Abyss_. Towards the end of the book he does some SERIOUS feel no pain and pulls decapitations left and right turning traitor marines into confetti.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Hard to name one, It'll will certainly be one of the GG characters, all of the following I really like Rawne, Caffran, Gol Kolea, Shoggy, Tona, Larkin, Mkvenner and Hark 

Probably fave though is either Gaunt himself, or Mkoll.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to say that Skrall(I think thats how its spelled) is my favorite character, simply because the guy is straight up bad a.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Garro. Saul. Loken... All absolute Heroes in my book.

Oh and of course. The Red Terror


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tancred from the Grey Knights novel.

Although too blatantly similar to Obi Wan, he is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, read Dark Apostle over the weekend and got a new favorite character.

Marduk for the win 

Excellent book if anyone can find a copy to pick up!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I haven't decided yet. Still reading book to find a favorite charactor


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked MkVenner but they wrote him out so its a tossup between Inquisitor Veil and Caiaphas Cain from the associated books. I find Veil funny but I like the hidden ruthless streak that she has, but most importantly I like the footnotes, to me that makes her character. Cain on the other hand is actually quite annoying in his way, but at the same time I like a "serious" Black Library character with a good dose of humor.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh and I like Hark


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Acting Brother-CAptain Alaric of the Grey Knights novel.
the way he beats the crap out of ghargatuloth at the end is just friggin awesome! GREY KNIGHTS DONT TURN!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

For me, it's Ciaphas Cain all the way. Hands down that man has to be the luckiest(or unluckiest from his point of view lol) bastard in the entire 40k universe heh heh heh. His sense of self-preservation and self-deprication seem to be a cover for a man who really is the hero he vehemently denies he is even though everyone else seems to see heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Gallcobair (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone remember The Redeemer from the old warhammer comic books, he is the ultimate Badass. Defintly my favorite character.



> Scurge and Purge!


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Lisha 'Fething" Cuu
Uber villain from the GG series.
He is such a jack-hole that you gotta love reading about him!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Mita Ashyn from...crap, I can't remember what it was called. The Night Lords novel, though, with Zho Sahaal waking up from suspended animation and all that. She just amused me for some reason, and I'm not sure why. I think it's the "I'm a psyker, and my life sucks, so I'm just going to fuck with people while I do my job" sort of thing that just made her endearing.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

The mighty Haegr all the way!! 

He is one of the most comical figures of all 40k books.
His appetite for battle only matched by...his appetite! 
Drinking till he drops and stuffing himself all day... 
Don't be mistaken, because he was one of the mightiest warriors that ever lived, thrashing all comers with his hammer.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Hroth the Bloodend from the mark of chaos book is pretty cool. A proper khorne lord.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

although there arent many (not that ive read/know of) stories about the Iron Warriors besides Storm of Iron and Dead Sky Black Sun, id have to say Perturabo is my fav :mrgreen: He knows how to get the job done. :grin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Erebus of the Word Bearers. His work behind the scenes to bring the Marines to the truth of Chaos is just great... kinda like Grima wormtongue


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Jurgen and his smell. By the way Cain describes it, the smell seems to be a character all on it's own. Besides, Jurgen has killed some enemies that a SM chapter master would be proud of.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Jurgen and his smell. By the way Cain describes it, the smell seems to be a character all on it's own. Besides, Jurgen has killed some enemies that a SM chapter master would be proud of.


I had a tough time choosing between Cuu and Jurgen.
Jurgen is as important to the Cain novels as Cain!:mrgreen:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> i liked bulaven from fifteen hours. he was kinda the comic relief of the book. didn't all the characters die in the end, or was it just Larn and Zeebers?


Just Larn and Zeebers died.

Larn from Fifteen Hours. He went from being one in a full platoon to being the only survivor of those conscripted from his homeworld and survived his first fifteen hours as a guardsman in combat. He was an awesome person and a hero in his own way.

Long Run Lorenzo from Death World is my most favorite character though, and my personal hero now after reading the book.


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

not to seem cheep but angron primarch of the world eaters is the way to go but since i play orks as well ghazgull deciple of gork and mork works perfectly


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Garro :biggrin: He defys his traitor Chapter, beats up the first Death Guard Marines (the curruted ones anyhoo) and whoops a daemony thingy


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Hands down has to be Molotch from Dan Abnett's Ravenor series. Anyone looking into it just check out the opening chapters from Ravenor Rogue. Merely sitting in a cafe in the local hive he explains how he could bring down the subsector right there and then, to the amazement of a minder trying to take him into custody. Molotch's genious has to be experienced first hand so I implore you. Go and by the Ravenor Series. NOW!!!

L.


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

I would have to say Rafen from the blood angels novel because blood angels RULE!!!!!


----------



## Medicdusty (Dec 20, 2008)

Eisenhorn would be my favorite character, towards the end of his story when he begins using darker powers against the archenemy he is just sooo... badass.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Sarpadon and Chaplain Iktinos of the Soul Drinkers - is there a 5th book in this series? Poorguys had to work overtime.

WorldEater Skraal - helps save the lapdog smurfs!

I cant pick from these 3. 

I also liked loken but i have not read all of the books to see him evolve.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Hauclir from 'The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade'. He stands for most of the funny parts in the book, and livens it up so much, you gotta love him.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Im gonna go with saul tarvits of the emperor's children in the horus heresy series. beast. kills lucius the eternal and leads the last stand of the isvaan V forces


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta go with Ciaphas Cain. He's definately the most fun character to read about. Doesn't always kick the most ass, but the books are funny and interesting. A cowardly commissar is a nice twist.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Colonel Colm Corbec. made me cry when he died, seriously choked me up. dead serious.


That was easily the most shocking thing ever to happen in a book. I just sat there looking at the page. Damn Cuu, he killed most the best characters!


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

I am torn between Lt. Kage from last chancers and Rafen from the blood angles they both had to make sacrifices and both in my eyes had a tragic end. But Rafen didnt get posessd by deamons and leap off a cliff


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

Third place, its Loken from FotE
Second place, it's got to be Garro
Finally, Colm Corbec at numba 1!!!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honsou. There's something very 'evil' about him. And he's got it out for goody too shoes Uriel Ventris.

Horus was the best tragic hero character


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Inquisitor Carolus Finurbi. He's represents the most badass part of the Inquisition, but he is in love with this other psyker and he really shows the human side of even the toughest of people.


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

captain cortez is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heretic1979 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cherubael the deamonhost, pain in Eisenhorn's ass for years. True bad ass evil git but cool none the less!! 
If we're talking good guys i think they don't come much better than Saul tarvits, what a guy!


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

None of you can see what's right in front of you!!! Colm Corbec of Pryze County, Tanith, Colonel and Executive officer the Tanith First is the greatest character, comparable with any.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I would have to say Father Zwiel for GG he's a crazy sum'bitch. 
Also, I like the leader of the Blackhearts.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I have justread the entire thread and hats off to all the contributors! This thread shows the breadth of the warhammer 40k world and long may it continue!!

My 2 cents worths is the following:

My all-time favourite character has to be Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt. The Ultimate hero and only just a man. He knows the world he lives in...and he lives from the front.

The most interesting character I have come across also stems from Gaunt. Eszrah ap Niht of Gereon. Super Cool and steadfast. Shows even more duty then the Notables from the Tanith First and Only if that is possible!!!

Best and most interesting NEW character I have come across: Brother Sergeant Priad of the Iron Snakes. So far so good...I can't wait for more!!!

I kinda left HH characters out on purpose. They can't ALL be the best! But I agree with most of the posters here on the Heros of the Loyalists!!!

Great Thread!!!


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Commisar Cain! Adds a bit of humour to it all.
Also his aide, jurgen. They way he simply follows orders without question no matter how mad and is so special (a blank) and doesn't even know it.

If you haven't already guessed i really like the cain books.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

This is a hard one, but I think I'll copy other people and make a top 3 list.

1. Mathias Thulmann from C.L. Werner's _Witch Hunter_ series(C'mon! He's badass!)
2. Mhotep from _Battle for the Abyss_(Even though he played a slightly lesser role, he was an interesting character.)
3. Zefer Tyranus from _Necromunda: Salvation_(He was friggin' funny.)


----------



## ajizzal (Feb 21, 2009)

uriel ventris from the ultramarines novels or inquisitor barzano from nightbringer


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Lucius , after reading Fulgrim he became my favorite fictional character.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Ciaphas Cain, Fulgrim, and Eisenhorn are my favorites.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitley Honsou.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Ciaphius Cain - he cracks me up!


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Torgaddon ftw!


----------



## Cpt. Grice (Feb 27, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Hlaine Larkin, hands down. He's your classic sniper character with a twist. I am going to be most annoyed when he's killed off. I don't really care about anybody else that much, I like them sure but I think Larkin is one of the characters that really makes the books what they are.



put it this i really like the ghosts as well but abnett will have to kill them off to prevent anybody else ruining it.

Colm Corbec (cmon he had size 18 boots)
Gaunt & Cain (2 of the baddest loyal Commissars)
Larkin (For when you need that enemy leader taken down)
Caffaran (When you want protection from a real ghost)
Mkoll (Who's gonna sneak past the enemy to blow them up)
Loken (he knows right from wrong)
Leoantos (He lead a charge into the eye of Terror)
Dante (Ork Haters Culb President)
Kage ( a psycho your glad to have to had to have on your side)
Schaeffer ( A bas**** who is like a commissar but ain't)
Father Zweil (Doesn't know when to give up)


----------



## WH40KK (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a single person given any love to Ragnar...For shame guys


----------



## iscam (Apr 25, 2009)

My five favorites characters are in the order: Marduk, Honsou, Madox, Ragnar, and Loken (equality with Torgaddon)!


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

Lieutenant Kage, 13th Penal Legion, Last Chancers..
Surviving sonovabitch and kickass will to kill the f*kers who´s messing with him, and the most hardcore drill lieutenant you´ll ever NOT want to see 
"After I´ve popped him, I might pop you, Kage"
"I´d be damn happy, cuz after all, you popped him first."

Gregor Eisenhorn, a bastard nail of an inquisitor with a brain and a heart, and a unsmiling face that is never ever, gonna change, he slaughters the guilty, mourns the innocent, and burns the heretic.
"I am, what you´d call, a radical, without doubt."

Colonel Schaeffer, cold bastard with eyes so cold you´d freeze even if you looked at him through a sniper scope, an "Iwontdie" attitude that aint conquered by anything, and a hive tyrant is just another corpse that needs burning.
"Yeah Kage, you might kill me one day, but today is not the day."

Hlaine Larkin: Sniper, mad, do you need more?
"They´re not human... not human...."

Caffran: the guy who got compassion, and ends up with the gangster chick, damn him!

Ibram Gaunt: A mean mean tactical-massacre machine, he will rule an army a size he´ve never before commanded, without blinking, without hesitation, and without fail.
"He´s here to prove that this is the place he should have been all along!"

Damn theres too many of them!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

someone should make this a poll..


1. ciaphas cain.. 
2. and his assistant jurgen.. you simply cannot go wrong with sickening body odour, disastrous hygiene, filthy porno slates and a friggin' meltagun!!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

Ciaphas Cain. The dude is a real person not some high and mighty goody twoshoes like Guant. True Guant is cool but Cain seems more real. Besides Cain is much funnier.:biggrin:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Captain Luko of the soul drinkers. he is hard as nails and has a great time butchering orks necrons and all sorts of wierd and wonderful creatures with his lightning claws


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

For me it is defintinly Darth Vader. he killed the Emperor even though he had his face-breathing thingy smashed up. He died in the end though, i maybe its Luke Skywalker


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I appreciate there are links between Star Wars and 40K, but we're in the Black Library Section, hence topic is about BL Characters.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Darth Vader. He killed the Emprah on his own!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just making a bad joke. For me it is really Inqusitor Legia from the first Grey Knight book, she found out Tzeench's greatest deamons true name and even tried to give it to the other Inquisitors when she was worshipping Chaos! Name one guardsmen that could do that!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Since everyone's already said Ciaphas Cain, my next favourite is Brother Zaen from Ben Counter's Soul Driner series. He's in the book for like 10 minutes before he jumps into a chaos spawns mouth (???) and ignites his flamer tank. Explosions ensue :clapping:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Uriel Ventris from the ultramarines omnibus (the three books he's in put together)

he kicks ass in all of them, and he manages to survive on the death world he was sent to, to fulfill his death oath.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

*Shocked*

How about the one man, the one mere mortal, not astartes, whose accomplishments rival that of the God Emperor...

The Lord Solar St. Macharius

And then pretty much any Commissar. They're all awesome. Even some of the non popular ones from anthologies like "Let the galaxy burn." For those who have read that book - Commissar Von Klas for throwing Commorragh into chaos!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

changed my mind! Inquisitor Legia can go get thrown into space (hey, that actually happens!), Captian Torgaddon is the new favorite. Very probably the only Marine to have a half decent sense of humour in 10,000 years.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

John Grammaticus.

THE most important character in 40k IMO


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a tough one as I have several main characters I like and other secondary characters besides these that I would like to see futher explored in theri own books. 

My favorite characters are a tie between Commisar Ciaphas Cain and Scout Sergeant Mkoll of the Gaunt's Ghost series. I also like Harlon Nayle from the Ravenor/Eisenhor series.

The female Inquisitor from the Cain series, whose name escapes me right now, would be interesting to see her other adventures.


----------



## ihockert (Nov 27, 2008)

A lot of my favorites have already been named here but I would have to add Malcador the Sigillite. Any mortal who can tell Primarchs what to do is just amazing.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

mine iks probaly Horus Aximand because he is just pure awesome with Luko of the Souldrinkers coming close behind him and Luc Sedirae in third place


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

If I had to choose one person from either side of Chaos and Order I would choose these people.

Order: Lion El' Jonson, Primarch of the Dark Angels. Hes one of the only Primarchs that is TECHNICALLY still alive.

Chaos: Fulgrim, Primarch of the Emperors Children, now Daemon Prince.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Gregor Eisenhorn, Inquisitor. A guy who does what it takes to get the job done - and sometimes other people near him buy real estate as a result.

Everyone I liked in Mechanicum died (the only HH novel I have bothered to finish).


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> Captian Torgaddon is the new favorite. Very probably the only Marine to have a half decent sense of humour in 10,000 years.


o so true!


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Snowdog (2nd ultramarine book) cus even in a nid battle he tried to make money haha
Garro cus he overcame the hot-head dorn
and last but not least Guardsmen Hawke cus he got the biggest kill counter in the entire book (bunker,missle wiped da fortress of the planet Storm of iron


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> Just making a bad joke. For me it is really Inqusitor Legia from the first Grey Knight book, she found out Tzeench's greatest deamons true name and even tried to give it to the other Inquisitors when she was worshipping Chaos! Name one guardsmen that could do that!


Agun Soric.

Spoilah;
he admitted he was a psyker, willingly, to a commisar which would me he´d get shot unless it was Gaunt.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Gotta go with Sven from the space wolf omnibus, come on who doesn't love a guy who makes jokes about his sargeant who has half a brain. 

Seriously Sven shows alot of the qualities spoken of in the codex.


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be everyones favorite vengfull major Rawne. Gotta love a guy who says to everyones face that is going to kill the superior officer.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

RavenGuard123 said:


> Snowdog (2nd ultramarine book) cus even in a nid battle he tried to make money haha
> Garro cus he overcame the hot-head dorn
> and last but not least Guardsmen Hawke cus he got the biggest kill counter in the entire book (bunker,missle wiped da fortress of the planet Storm of iron



oh yeah, I remeber snowdog. cool guy. same book, but it was a shame the doctor (her name escapes me right now) gets killed by the nids while trying to buy snowdog and his gang time to get away. good books, all of them.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Sven- Space Marine with a great sense of humor! 
2. Haegr- The galaxy's first overweight space marine (with altered armor for his gut!)
3. Hlaine 'Mad' Larkin- insane sniper from a dead planet (flipped when i thought Cuu was going to kill him *spoiler* [not really]) who got scared into line by talking with a statue.
4. Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt- Commissar with his own regiment, and the only one who gives a crap about his soldiers.


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

i like pozhar from ice guard *SPOILER ALERT*the way he realises he is turning in to a mutant so blows him self up to give time for his comrads to get the delirious confessor was a thing of beauty. I also like stanislev steele and lorenzo from death world.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I am stunned. The foundations of my world have been torn from under me.

Not one of you - NOBODY - mentioned Shira Calpurnia.

I mean, seriously - a POV character who is called by her fellow Arbites a "stone cold b**** who would only show mercy if the Emperor got up off his throne and specifically told her to, and even then she wouldn't be happy with it".

I suppose that I should blame how old those books are, really. Luckily, there have been murmurs at BL about a Shira Calpurnia Omnibus, so you lot might soon be able to meet the good mamzel again soon...


----------

